# Αγγελίες > [Προσφορά / Ζήτηση Εργασίας] >  >  Ζητηση part time εργασίας

## giannhs07g

Καλημέρα ζητείται part time εργασία είμαι ηλεκτρονικος με εμπειρία στο μονταρισμα πλακετων απο την αρχή, εχω τον απαιτούμενο εξοπλισμό που χρειαζεται.

Αν κάποιος χρειάζεται κάποιον για μικρή παραγωγή μονταρισματος πλακετων through hole ας μου στειλει. 

Περιοχη Αθηνα - Γαλατσι

----------

Lysandros (05-05-16)

----------

